# /dev nodes for new partitions [solved]

## Section_8

I'm about to install a new SATA, internal, non-raid HD in my system.  I usually use cfdisk to partition it, and usually end up rebooting to get the new /dev nodes (/dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, etc.) to show up.

Is there a way to tell the kernel, or udev to re-read the partition table and get the /dev nodes without a reboot?Last edited by Section_8 on Sat Jul 17, 2010 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyrillic

```
# blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sdb 
```

----------

## krinn

i think udev will just create them as soon as partitions are there.

for me, nothing to do. Just do it(c), yes you can(c)...

----------

## Section_8

krinn - thanks - I just finished partitioning and the nodes just automagically showed up - but I'm pretty sure I've had to reboot before to get them.  cyrillic - thanks for the command.

----------

